# Shoes!



## lovemeformetori (May 11, 2012)

Couldn't find a thread for this! Curious to see what other people have captured or their footwear


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Ok...lets try this again....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Barbies shoes count?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

The top Converse are mine, but my precious friend Camille sports them too.  (out take pic of a shoot her and i did)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

One of my motorcycle friends on her bike....dunno why i snapped this one.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

She's real though!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Ducati boots count?


----------



## lovemeformetori (May 11, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> Ok...lets try this again....



Love this<3


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

My 1st try at event photography with crappy natural light scored some ballet style shoes =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Ohhhhh i just noticed these shoes I shot qualifies to bump the "brick" thread as well =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

No love for the shoes thread !


----------



## sm4him (May 11, 2012)

2Wheel, I'm starting to be a little concerned by how well prepared you were for a "shoes" thread! 

As I said before, my shoes are even less interesting than my photos, so I really have nothing to contribute to this thread.  Although, I *tried* to take a picture of this woman I saw at lunch today, walking around "Market Square" in our downtown area. I was too far away, and she never stopped, so the photo came out too blurry to share, but the shoes were neon pink with about 8-inch heels. I have NO idea how one walks in heels that high; I'd just tip over and fall flat on my face! :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (May 11, 2012)

deja vu?

I swear I posted in a thread like this earlier today by the same OP.  Goes to search................................................


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

sm4him said:


> 2Wheel, I'm starting to be a little concerned by how well prepared you were for a "shoes" thread!
> 
> As I said before, my shoes are even less interesting than my photos, so I really have nothing to contribute to this thread.  Although, I *tried* to take a picture of this woman I saw at lunch today, walking around "Market Square" in our downtown area. I was too far away, and she never stopped, so the photo came out too blurry to share, but the shoes were neon pink with about 8-inch heels. I have NO idea how one walks in heels that high; I'd just tip over and fall flat on my face! :lmao:



haha I thought the same!  I just went and found random pics from random shoots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kundalini said:


> deja vu?
> 
> I swear I posted in a thread like this earlier today by the same OP.  Goes to search................................................



You did, you really did!


----------



## g13a (Jun 9, 2012)

Every time I see this image,I realize the big mistake i made in capturing the photograph.I should have taken full shoe in the frame.




shoes by Mohit Khurana, on Flickr


----------



## Geaux (Jun 14, 2012)

First Time Portrait by NOLA_2T, on Flickr




Air Max 90 Underside by NOLA_2T, on Flickr




Nike Zoom KD III by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


----------

